
I'm Going to Make a Lot of People Mad - friendlytuna
http://architects.dzone.com/articles/im-going-make-lot-people-mad
======
floppydisk
This reeks of rampant selectivity and trolling by making sweeping
generalizations then choosing very specific examples that "poke holes" in the
chosen sacred cow.

For instance: On Linux: "It can be very difficult to get hardware accelerated
3D, wireless drivers, and suspend working reliably in Linux depending on the
hardware you have and which version of which distro you are using."

You can same the same thing about any OS, they all have their own special set
of things they "struggle" at doing. Just replace Linux with Windows/Apple and
distro with version/Big Cat and it's also true.

On Lisp:

    
    
        "Common Lisp has a lot of historical baggage, and it lacks the breadth of community library support that some languages such as Python, Ruby, and C have."
    

Best programming language doesn't necessarily mean most useful. It's a red
herring. Python et. al. have their own share of problems, e.g. the Python 2 ->
Python 3 conversion.

On IDEs vs. Emacs: "IntelliJ has many advantages over Emacs when it comes to
editing Java."

Having written more Java than I care to admit in free form text editors, yes,
Java IDEs tend to be superior for writing Java code. They just have a hard
time doing anything else other than Java code.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Or to sum it all up: "Nothing is perfect."

Gee...

------
k3n
Why am I not surprised that DZone is hosting linkbait?

